# lugs might be a good idea



## diesel digger (Apr 19, 2006)

might be a little soft yet for tilling[picture didn't load


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum diesel digger! Glad you found us. Can you try posting your picture again? I might be able to help edit and make it work.


----------

